# Presets are editing photos differently on different computers. (Not a monitor issue)



## rebekahd (Jan 28, 2015)

HELP! I have Lightroom 3 on a laptop as well as on my iMac. I have imported all the same presets to my laptop and yet the photos are not at all the same as my iMac. None of the presets take the same to the exact same files between my laptop and my iMac. Even the Lightroom presets that came in with the program. The histogram is completely different on each of the photos and presets, but the settings and numbers along the right side ( exposure, black, fill light etc..) are matching. This has nothing to do with the screen. I have compared both the files on one computer. I need to figure this out! Please help.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi, welcome to Lightroom Forum!

Possibilities to consider is that there are different Process versions in play.
It is possible that one is using PV 2003 and the other PV 2010.
Also, could it be that Lightroom is applying some default rendering in one copy of Lightroom compared to the other?

Tony Jay


----------

